# Brightside Darkside



## claymud

Okay its time for a good game of brightside darkside. I start by saying a somthing thats going well and you say say somthing thats pessimistic or somthing. 

On the brightside Its summer


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside its hotter than 9 kinds of hell


----------



## claymud

On the brightside the swimming holes right around the corner


----------



## Death's Door

Yeah but it might be a mud hole


----------



## claymud

On the brightside I'm MUDMAN!


----------



## Death's Door

but what about the snakes swimming in the hole, Mudman!!!


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side not all snakes are poisonous


----------



## Death's Door

what if it was an anaconda!!!!


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side it might just be a 6" garden snake


----------



## Hella

but it could still slither up your leg


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side you could catch, grill it and eat it since it tastes like chicken

lol


----------



## Death's Door

but what if you're a vegetarian


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside of being a vegetarian, rules are made to be broken so eat the snake


----------



## Death's Door

but on the downside what if it bites me while I'm trying to capture it


----------



## gypsichic

the bright side is you are bigger, stronger and faster than some lil ole snake


----------



## Hella

on the darkside...what If I am scared of snakes


----------



## gypsichic

the bright side is you can overcome your fear


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, what if I don't know what else I fear


----------



## claymud

Well on the bright side that would make you fearless...


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, what if I thought I could fly?


----------



## Death's Door

on the brightside, you could fly south for the winter


----------



## Hella

on the darkside what if I am allergic to sunlight


----------



## claymud

On the brightside you could sit in the shade...


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, what if I forget my umbrella


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside there maybe a big oak tree to provide shade and you won't need your umbrella


----------



## claymud

On the darkside that means it may rain...


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside you could sing in the rain


----------



## Hella

on the darkside...I am not a good singer


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side you could dance instead


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, I would look funny


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside who cares!...............lol


----------



## Hella

lol I agree

but on the darkside, someone would make fun of my dancing and singing


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side that would be their problemo


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, I would still hex them


----------



## claymud

On the bright side they would turn into cute little frogs...


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, they could turn into ugly toads


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side, you could refrain from hexing them at all


----------



## claymud

On the darkside you probly won't...


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side you could use your powers for good stuff


----------



## kevin242

on the darkside maybe you could use your powers to kill puppies...


----------



## gypsichic

ACK!

on the BRIGHT SIDE..........you could not use your powers at all


----------



## claymud

On the darkside... ah c'mon its the friggin darkside your gonna use your powers for bad!


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side some folks have a conscience


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, people don't listen to it


----------



## claymud

On the brightside some people do


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, that would make for boring news programs


----------



## gypsichic

lol.............

on the brightside there are many other things to do than watch boring news programs


----------



## kevin242

on the darkside you'll need to watch news programs in order to ready yourself and your unholy minions for the final battle of Armageddon...


----------



## Dr Morbius

On the bright side, armageddon will wipe the earth clean of puppy sodomizing illegal aliens.


----------



## claymud

On the darkside no more cookies...


----------



## kevin242

On the brightside, the lack of cookies would lead to a substantial drop in childhood obesity... (Approximately 30.3 percent of (American) children (ages 6 to 11) are overweight and 15.3 percent are obese. -American Obesity Association)


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside - lots of kids would be going thru sugar withdrawl


----------



## Death's Door

on the brightside they wouldn't be sooo hyper.


----------



## claymud

on the darkside a lot of children would probly die from the sugar withdrawl (I know I would...)


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside kids might learn healthier food choices


----------



## claymud

On the darkside the fast/snack food indestry as we know it would collapse


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the brightside kids would learn economics as they take matters into their own hands and learn to create blackmarket sweets


----------



## Bodybagging

On the darkside once said kiddies are arrested for the hording and distribution of forbidden and illegal sweets, they are then introduced to the dark 8x8 room inhabited by their new bestest friend........BUBBA also known as inmate #457903


----------



## claymud

On the bright side Bubba tells them all about shrimp fishing


----------



## Hella

On the darkside, they go shrimping in hurricane season and fall over board


----------



## claymud

on the bright side all the kids are caught in a boats net


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, they are tangled up in the net and are stuck there


----------



## claymud

on the brightside the children ate through the net


----------



## gypsichic

on the dark side............a 17 foot tiger shark is lurking in the depths waiting for dinner


----------



## claymud

on the brightside Quint shows up!


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, he gets eaten by the shark


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside all the rest of the kids were rescued


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, they are so freaked out they never go in the ocean again


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the brightside, they never have to be worried about being stung by jellyfish.


----------



## claymud

On the darkside jellyfish sprout legs and start a unstopable attack on planet earth. So we all live under the reign of the evil Jellyfish!


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side, they don't live long due to having to be in water regularly


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the darkside the smell of the rotting jellyfish is overpowering and the rotting corpses spread disease.


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side the city is on it and is taking care of rotting corpses to nip the spreading of disease


----------



## kevin242

on the darkside the cost of cleanup bankrupts the city and they are forced to cut back on non-essential services like libraries and afterschool programs, the surviving children all become juvenile delinquents...


----------



## Death's Door

on the brightside the juvenile delinquents could become the next famous cartoon artists because of all the creative graffitti they can draw.


----------



## claymud

on the darkside they don't... and just make more graffiti


----------



## Hella

on the bright side, all the colorful graffiti brightens up the neighborhoods


----------



## gypsichic

on the dark side all the paint from the graffiti runs into the streets when it rains


----------



## Hella

on the bright side, that creates a blank canvass


----------



## gypsichic

on the dark side the paint also contaminates the water supply


----------



## Hella

on the bright side, people will drink more soda which will cause a rise in my share of stock in those companies


----------



## claymud

On the darkside all the suger that was withdrawn from those happy kids by the removel of cookies has now been replaced by the sody pop


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the bright side all the sodas are now florescent colors because of the ingrained graffitti colors.


----------



## claymud

On the darkside that makes it all poisones....


----------



## Dr Morbius

On the bright side, it'll kill all the soda drinking, puppy sodamizing illegal aliens.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the darksde- no more mutant humanoid puppy creatures


----------



## claymud

On the bright side you won't have to clean up after the mutant humanoid puppy creatures


----------



## Wyatt Furr

On the darkside, Paris Hilton dresses up her mutant humanoid puppy and then it wins American Idol.


----------



## grim reaper

on the bright side dogs cant sing


----------



## claymud

On the dark side your probly gonna ge sued for saying that...


----------



## kevin242

on the bright side maybe you would win, counter-sue and end up being owner of all of the hotels...
Click here for the many faces of Paris Hilton


----------



## claymud

On the darkside that would cost a lot of money


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side you might find a lawyer that would take the case for free cuz he or she hates paris hilton


----------



## claymud

On the darkside you lose the case


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side you become friends the atty


----------



## claymud

On the dark side he's really a Phyco killer, Cest ca ces fa-fa-far better! (Sorry, had to add that)


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

On the bright side - You aren't a "Phyco" therefore you don't need to worry!


----------



## claymud

on the dark side your perfectly sane...


----------



## Hella

on the brightside, being sane means people take you seriously


----------



## TipoDeemin

On the dark side... Being sane means people take you seriously.


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side, some days being sane is highly over rated


----------



## claymud

On the darkside a lot of people don't think so and you get locked up...


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side - you get 3 hots and a cot


----------



## claymud

On the darkside they steal your pudding cup every day


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside - you don't have to pay any bills


----------



## Hellrazor

on the dark side you have to make conversation with other "sane??" people so you get to stay


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side your doc is just as 'sane' as you are and lets you out


----------



## Hellrazor

on the darkside you now have no where to go, house is gone, spouse is gone , car is gone, cats are gone....


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside you can start fresh w/new car, house, spouse and cats


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, you have been locked up, so you had no job, so you have no money


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside you still had your credit


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

On the darkside, prison ruins your credit rating and your interest 68.5% compounded monthly.


----------



## gypsichic

lol........isn't that the going rate on credit cards anyway???

on the brightside it only takes 7 yrs to rebuild credit


----------



## claymud

on the darkside time stops new years Eve 2012


----------



## Hella

on the brightside, it starts again new years day 2013


----------



## claymud

On the darkside everyones a year older


----------



## Hellrazor

on the bright side, clay, you will be drinking age


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, I will be 40!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the brightside things that turn to dust helps the wolfbane grow.


----------



## Hellrazor

on the darkside, wolfbane isnt very nice to have in your yard... what is wolfbane?


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Keeps warewolves away. http://www.life.uiuc.edu/ib/363/image/wolfbane.jpg

On the brightside, at least it has flowers.


----------



## grapegrl

On the dark side, it keeps the werewolves away  

/ loves the werewolves


----------



## claymud

On the Bright side theres less dying


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the darkside, there's breeding's in frenzy!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

On the brightside.....puppies for everyone!


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, Rabies shots for everyone!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the brightside, new furry friends for me.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the darkside, those friends have fleas!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*On the bright side Advantage is cheap, easy to use and keeps fleas away*


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside Advantage is poisonous and could kill someone if in the .. wrong hands


----------



## Death's Door

on the brightside no scratching frenzies!!!


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside, they will resort to scratching up your furniture to compensate


----------



## claymud

On the brightside you needed new funiture anyway


----------



## Hellrazor

on the darkside you have no where to put your old furniture and had to resort to putting it on your front porch


----------



## Death's Door

on the brightside someone may come to your house and want to give you money for it thinking you're having a yard sale


----------



## claymud

On the dark side its fake money


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside, they don't care about the money and just offer to haul off your old furniture off your porch for FREE


----------



## Death's Door

on the darkside their truck to move the stuffs breaks down in front of your house


----------



## Hellrazor

on the bright side, you inherit an uuhhhh new truck


----------



## Death's Door

on the darkside it was a stolen truck


----------



## Hellrazor

On the brighside it was actually a van with shag carpet interior


----------



## gypsichic

lmao...........i'm not sure if shag carpet is on the bright or dark side

on the dark side, the cops are called and they think you stole the truck/van


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the bright side, you've made a new friend while in jail


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside, you find out your sister in there too!


----------



## claymud

On the brightside she's a sister... you know, a Nun


----------



## gypsichic

lmaoooooooooo

on the darkside that will ruin her reputation


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the brightside, you'll now become the good son


----------



## gypsichic

on the dark side now you will have to live up to being 'the good son'


----------



## Hella

on the brightside, your parents think you can do no wrong


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside, you now spend all your time in therapy


----------



## Hella

On the brightside, you are a well adjusted person from all the therapy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside you are now pennyless and owe much in therapy bills


----------



## Hella

on the brightside, you aren't depressed about that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside, you are now living in a box


----------



## grapegrl

On the bright side, it's a rather nice and roomy box!


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, it's in a dark and creepy ally with drug dealers and hookers


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the brightside you have a hooker lol


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, she has a pimp so you still have to pay


----------



## Hellrazor

on the brightside, she doesnt tell her pimp just yet and shes free - no charge


----------



## gypsichic

on the dark side one of her pimps peeps catches you two


----------



## Hellrazor

on the bright side he joins in and forgets all about the "indiscretion"


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the darkside, he has'nt had a shower in two weeks...ewwwwww


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside it was still free..


----------



## Wyatt Furr

On the darkside, you find out he is married to your first cousin who is the gossip-hound of your family.


----------



## Hella

on the brightside, said gossip-hound got the names confused and now the story is all about your sister insead of you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside you two are now an item


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the brightside, your mother gets the wedding she always dreamed of


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside, your dad didn't


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the brightside, your wedding will be in all the papers


----------



## TipoDeemin

On the darkside, said papers are the tabloids.


----------



## Hella

on the brightside, you become rich and famous from the exposure


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside you end up in therapy again


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside therapy is on a sliding pay scale


----------



## Death's Door

on the darkside, the tabloids get wind of you being in therapy and run a story that you're a burnt out actor/actress


----------



## claymud

On the Brightside the tabloides make you famous again


----------



## Hellrazor

ON the darkside you are in "star Trek" and "gamers" tabloids and only famous to "those types" of people


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the brightside "those" types of actors earn easy livings doing conventions.


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside The exposure isnt wide enough to get you off your feet


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the brightside, you now have a fan base


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside they all want to assinate you (yes you have assination status now)


----------



## claymud

On the bright side they all miss and hit each other


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the darkside now they send in the ninjas


----------



## claymud

on the bright side you get to meet the 'Ask a Ninja' Ninja!!


----------



## Hella

on the darkside, he doens't know the answer to your Ninja question cause he is just a fake ninja


----------



## claymud

On the bright side he's still super cool


----------



## TipoDeemin

On the darkside, he still looks forward to killing you soon.


----------



## claymud

On the bright side you both sit down with a churro and discuss your diffrances


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside he decides your head would make a good Churro


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the brightside he doesn't like the taste of Churros


----------



## claymud

on the dark side it tast like pizza


----------



## Hellrazor

on the bright side you gave him a terrible belly ache and you , like in the movie alian, popped right out of his stomach, to live another day


----------



## TipoDeemin

On the dark side, you're all covered in stomach acids which burn and eat at your skin!


----------



## Zombie-F

On the bright side, that rash you had on your arm has been digested away.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

On the darkside.........most of your arm has been digested away along with the rash.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside it was your left arm and in your right hand is a beer


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

On the darkside....now you're starting to itch.......


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside you still have a beer in your right hand


----------



## Hellrazor

On the dark side you have to decide to drop the beer or itch forever


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside you were able to finish your beer before you had to drop it


----------



## Hellrazor

on the darkside you no longer feel itchy, the beer has taken the sensation away, so you dont realize you are melting away


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the brightside the beer has taken the sensation away (need I say more?) lol


----------



## TipoDeemin

On the darkside, it was your twentieth beer and now you're overcome with the urge to sing a little song and do a little dance from one of your favorite Swedish supergroups. ...I wanna love you tender...


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the brightside after performing you are offered an acting contract in the next big musical horror movie!


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside you need to stay in a drunkin stooper to survive and can t understand anything anyone is saying


----------



## Zombie-F

On the bright side, you're in a drunken stupor 24/7 and can't understand anything anyone is saying.


----------



## claymud

On the darkside Ed Mcman tried to give you the check but you were too drunk to understand.


----------



## Hellrazor

On the bright side you didnt have to listen to Ed Mcmahon because, hey you were in a 24 hour drunkin stupor and cant understand him anyway


----------



## Dr Morbius

On the darkside, since you didn't understand Mr. Mcmahon and just nodded at everything he said, you accepted his wedding proposal and must consumate said wedding.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

On the brightside..........the drunken stupor will prevent you from remembering anything about your wedding nite


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, you are now carring Ed Mcmahon's child...


----------



## gypsichic

ohhhhhhhhh good lord...........lol 

on the brightside you 'come to' and realize that you were just dreaming


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, you wake up and not sure why your butt hurts......


----------



## gypsichic

lol

on the brightside realize its due to your hemroids


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside you remember having said hemroids remove, so you are still wondering...


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside you remember falling on your butt right before blacking out


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside you had to explain it to the Doctor "it was 1 in a million !!"


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside the doc gave you a clean bill of health


----------



## claymud

On the darkside the bill is enormous...


----------



## Hella

on the bright side, you have insurance


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

on the darkside.....it's car insurance not health insurance....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the brightside your car is fine


----------



## TearyThunder

On the darkside your car is a Pinto.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside it just like new


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside the gas tank is in the back


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside the tank is full


----------



## TearyThunder

on the dark side unlike yours.


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside your pinto runs like a champ


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, you can run faster than you pinto...


----------



## gypsichic

lol

on the brightside running is good for your heart


----------



## kevin242

the darkside is that Pinto exhaust is toxic


----------



## Hellrazor

on the brightside, not as toxic as everything else in the world


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside your pinto stops running completely


----------



## Hellrazor

On the brightside it also stops contaminating the world... one ... less thing...


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside now you have to walk everywhere


----------



## Hellrazor

on the brightside you start losing weight and feel great with all the exercise


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside you just wore a hole in your sock.


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside you can go without socks


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside your feet are always dirty


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside dirty feet are the 'in thing'


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside you have to live in mexico for it to be the 'in thing'


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside, you get to eat all the real mexican food you want


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside, your tail end fells it! LOL


----------



## gypsichic

LOL...........thats just wrong

on the brightside, there are meds for that sort of issue


----------



## Death's Door

on the darkside, you have an allergic reaction to the meds!!!


----------



## gypsichic

lol..........oh man

on the brightside, the doc gives you a different script


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside they a suppositories


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

on the brightside they work much quicker


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, they are very big suppositories


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside, bigger is better when it comes to meds


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside a nurse called Helga has to administer said meds...

And she's not nice


----------



## Death's Door

on the darkside, what if they don't fit


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside Helga calls in sick, and a much nicer and gentler nurse takes her place


----------



## Death's Door

on the darkside, what if it is her first day on the job!


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside she will have a supervisor watching


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside the supervisor will be taking picture


----------



## Hellrazor

ON the brightside the supervisor will also give you an anestetic <spelling> before the new nurse trys anything (she knows the new nurse isnt that good)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, you wake up and your bottom is sore


----------



## TearyThunder

On the brightside there are pictures so you know what happened.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, you see by the pictures, more happened than was suppossed to.


----------



## TearyThunder

On the bright side at least you were knocked out and don't remember a thing.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, those weren't pictures being taken, you have your own DVD.


----------



## TearyThunder

On the brightside the DVD can be sold on ebay for mega bucks!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside your mom bought it


----------



## TearyThunder

On the brightside she thought it was all special effects!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, it was LOl


----------



## TearyThunder

On the brightside you still don't know what made your bottom sore.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside you did find out because your mom brought over the DVD.


----------



## TearyThunder

On the brightside it wasn't as bad as it could have been.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, your dad walked in nad recognized the *said* nurse


----------



## gypsichic

lol........good one

on the brightside, he was mistaken


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside...maybe he was not.....


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside the dvd was blank


----------



## TearyThunder

on the darkside you have to pay all the money back to the ebayer.


----------



## Hellrazor

on the brightside the ebayer doesnt get you kicked off of ebay


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, your butt still hurts...


----------



## claymud

on the bright side you found a rubber douhnut to sit on


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside, you forgot it was rubber, now you need to get your stomach pumped


----------



## claymud

On the bright side you have a new scar to show the ladies...


----------



## TearyThunder

On the brightside nothing freaky happened during this hospital visit.


----------



## claymud

On the darkside as soon as you left the hospital you were hit by lightning and rolled out into the street where you were hit by a car


----------



## Hellrazor

on the bright side your string of bad luck was finally over


----------



## TearyThunder

On the darkside you end back in the hospital


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside you meet a cute doctor


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the dark side, his name is Igor...


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside his name is odd but he's tall, dark and handsome


----------



## TipoDeemin

On the darkside, he completely takes your breath away--with a nasty case of body odor.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside it really hard to tell the difference from you foul breath


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside, the beautiful doctor advises you that you have halitosis and you are mortified


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside the said beautiful doc tells you theres treatment for halitosis


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside, he decides to stop treating you cuz you stink so bad


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the Brightside.....your smell repels mosquitoes


----------



## gypsichic

lol

on the darkside is attracts ticks


----------



## Death's Door

On the brightside, you could get a flea & tick bath


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside you'll have to share the tub with your dog


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside you don't mind


----------



## Death's Door

on the darkside when dogs get out of the bath they shake the water all over.


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside you have a maid that'll clean it up


----------



## Dr Morbius

On the darkside, your Doctor-friend runs off with said maid.


----------



## Hellrazor

on the bright side if he was gonna run off, better he did it right away


----------



## Death's Door

on the darkside, your doctor friend doesn't know that the maid is actually a guy in drag.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One)

on the brightside.....you do know and are feeling pretty smug about it


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the Darkside, he ran of with your underware.


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side you need to buy new undies anyway


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, they wear your best pair, like a pair of old shoes....Eewww!


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside they dropped them on the lawn


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, your lawnboy mowed over them and they now look better on him then they did on you.


----------



## gypsichic

lmao..........that is NOT a good visual

on the brightside you look just as good going without them


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

ROTFLMAO

I the darkside I no longer have a banana in my shorts.


----------



## gypsichic

crap.............lmaoooooooooooooo

i can't even come up with a brightside...........


----------



## gypsichic

ok.........on the brightside bananas arent necessary cuz you joined a nudist colony


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside everyone stares where your banana used to be..


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside there are many other things to do than stare


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the darkside,cheetah has your banana and is dancing the "fruit salad tango", for his "America's Got Talent" audition.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the brightside, cheetah is now employeed


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside your banana is irreplacable


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the brightside,you can buy a fake one,they never go bad


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the darkside all the bananas found after the radioactive attack are limp.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside, it glows in the dark


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

on the dark side your gid banana burns out


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

and there's a brightside? lmao


----------



## gypsichic

you better hope so


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*On the brightside I have no idea what ya'll are talking about*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside,you really want to know.


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside if no one knows we don't have to explain


----------



## Spooklights

On the brightside, ignorance is bliss


----------



## TipoDeemin

On the darkside, what you don't know CAN hurt you!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the brightside, you don't know it's coming so no worries!


----------



## turtle2778

On the darkside, if you know its coming then you can plan for how to bury the bodies


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the brightside,its Halloween and nobody pays attention to the bodies in your front yard,they think its part of your haunt.


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside they start to decompose and peeps start to ask questions


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside, it's your best Halloween display ever!


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside an undercover cop comes to check out your "display"


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside, he's also a HauntForum memeber.


----------



## TearyThunder

On the darkside he still has to do his job.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside, he let you keep your new props.


----------



## TearyThunder

On the darkside they are really starting to smell pretty bad.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*On the brightside the foul odor adds to your over all haunt ambiance and curbs the TOTs appetite for candy (saving you mucho dinero).*


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the downside, less TOTs


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*On the brightside, less screaming​*


----------



## turtle2778

On the darkside, less entertainment for me. I like the screaming


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the brightside less headaches.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*On the darkside you are definitely going to jail*


----------



## Hellrazor

On the brightside, free food and shelter


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside, you live w/roaches and bubba


----------



## grapegrl

On the brightside, Bubba is an excellent conversationalist and the two of you have the coziest cell on the block...


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

On the Darkside his conversation includes telling you he's HIV positive.


----------



## gypsichic

ACK!!!

on the brightside you test negative


----------



## Hellrazor

on the bright side hes not "into" you...


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside hes "into" you


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside he calls you Bu...DE


----------



## Hellrazor

on the darkside hes a Big boy - for many different reasons.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the brightside, it's true love


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*On the darkside he really could use a breath mint and is unpleasantly hairy.*


----------



## Hellrazor

on the bright side he lets you shave his back


----------



## claymud

On the darkside... ur shaving his back...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the brightside, he'll do yours next  bu...dee


----------



## claymud

On the Darkside you have no back hair to shave...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the brightside,it was all a bad dream,
but, you still wake up with someone else's underwear on your head.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the dark side it has skidmarks...


----------



## TipoDeemin

On the bright side, you recognize it as belonging to Deathtouch, so at least you know where it's been.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the darkside it's a g-string. (Sorry DT!)


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

on the brightside you don't remember a thng from the previous night


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside, your shrink brings it all back while you under hypnosis.


----------



## TearyThunder

On the bright side it was only done for photos that you won't let anyone see. lol


----------



## Hellrazor

On the darkside, the photos get out


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside the said photos make you millions


----------



## Hellrazor

on the darkside you are now being hunted by others in the said films


----------



## TearyThunder

Oh the darkside it involved a goat.


----------



## Hellrazor

oops - said pictures


----------



## Hellrazor

on the brightside it involves goats lol Teary


----------



## TearyThunder

On the darkside it was a live goat.


----------



## Hellrazor

On the bright side it was FEs goat.....


----------



## TearyThunder

On the darkside FE lost his goat. lol


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside FE has more than one goat


----------



## TearyThunder

On the darkside this was his favorite goat.


----------



## Hellrazor

on the brightside, his goats are like rabbits.


----------



## TearyThunder

On the darkside he has so many goats they are eating his props lol.


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside he never has to mow his lawn again


----------



## Hellrazor

on the darkside, since the lawn is gone the goats are hungry for human flesh


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the brightside, your goat is looking mighty fine!


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

on the darkside thats one more goat you have to keep track of


----------



## TearyThunder

On the brightside our goats are very well hidden from FE


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside FE will stalk us til he finds our goats!


----------



## TearyThunder

On the brightside IF FE finds my goat he will have a hard time getting him unductaped lol


----------



## Hellrazor

ON the darkside, he no longer wants our goats... hes looking for our soles or souls now....


----------



## TearyThunder

On the brightside my soul is already taken! lol


----------



## Hellrazor

on the darkside, what will he do with the soles of our shoes? Smell them?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside, they will be displayed with DT's underware at IronStock next year


----------



## Hellrazor

ont he darkside, they will be displayed with DT's underware at IronStock next year


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside FE will be the one sporting DT's undies on his head while wearing our soles at Ironstock


----------



## Death's Door

on the darkside, FE won't be making any sales because no one wants to get near him :googly:


----------



## Hellrazor

on the brightside his sales will still be better than in the past - might just bring in people to see the "crazy" running FEs shop


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside it could repulse folks and they stay completely away from his shop and he sells nothing


----------



## Hellrazor

on the brightside, he will have to put everything on sale... for us to buy up


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside he'll prolly mark my purchases up the highest cuz i give him so much ****

lmao


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the brightside, I now own your car LOL


----------



## gypsichic

LOL

you are just WRONG!!! wrong I say!!!

on the darkside - my car doesn't run


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside, my new bike runs much better, thankyou gypsichic!


----------



## gypsichic

roflmao

on the DARKSIDE my little scuba boyyyyyyyyy............you had to give me that business of yours in order to OBTAIN that new bike......no biz=no money for diving for your dusty rump!


----------



## Hellrazor

on the brightside, he may not get eaten by sharkes


----------



## Hellrazor

or is that a darkside.... hmmmm


----------



## Wyatt Furr

On the darkside, its great white shark mating season.And Scuba Boy's got "Chicken of the Sea" written all over him.Sorry, Charlie....


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

lmao!
On the brightside GypsiChic's BC was filled with tuna. Sorry dear!!


----------



## Hellrazor

on the darkside she grabs a hold of FE and doesnt let go until the shark as eaten her last finger and is working on FEs toes


----------



## gypsichic

lmao..............yuck! bc filled w/tuna 
however she show'd you didn't she???

on the brightside I NEVER have to pay taxes again due to being eaten by the shark!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside, the said shark died from chocking on one of your bones.


----------



## gypsichic

and this is on the darkside because?............lol


----------



## Hellrazor

on the brighside, FE is missing his left leg and can now be a pirate for Halloween


----------



## TearyThunder

On the darkside he has to watch out for termites with that wooden leg.


----------



## Hellrazor

on the bright side he doesnt have to rent an areator for his lawn, he just needs to walk around.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the darkside the termites have eaten my wooden leg, now I fall when I walk.

Good going _friends!_ lol


----------



## Gloomy_Gus

On the bright side, you no longer have to worry about that missing sock from the dryer thing anymore.


----------



## gypsichic

what are friends for?...........lol

on the brightside there are much better legs made of steel out there


----------



## TearyThunder

On the darkside you will be always setting off metal detectors with the new leg.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the darkside, the steel legs are now magnitized due to Earth's new atmosphere.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Jinx! Lol


----------



## Hellrazor

on the bright side you are worth a lot of money and people want you...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can we just stop the game here, I don't want to go past this point.
It's all down hill from here! LMAO


----------



## gypsichic

buck up buttercup!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Upchuck Buck?


----------



## Hellrazor

on the darkside FE is a sore loser.. or legger LOL Ha HA


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the brightside, ole FE will have his revenge!!


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside WE are just as revengeful


----------



## Hellrazor

on the brightside, once I get revenge I can flee back to Canada and you cant touch me na nah na nah


----------



## TipoDeemin

On the darkside, FE has a cult following in Canada that _can_ touch you!


----------



## TearyThunder

On the brightside the cult ends up following Hellrazor instead of FE!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*On the darkside Hellrazor was last seen lucking about Vancouver International forcing wilted dandelions into the hands of annoyed travelers.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Yeah, that is dark! lol


----------



## Wyatt Furr

On the brightside, at least someone gave you flowers


----------



## HibLaGrande

on the darkside you are allergic to flowers.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the brightside your snee...snee...ahchoo! Keeps away vampires.


----------



## HibLaGrande

on the darkside it catches the attention of warewolves.


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside you carry werewolf repellant


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the darkside, I HATE werewolf repellent,it gives me a rash.


----------



## gypsichic

on the bright side theres a pill you can take instead.........lol


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*The darkside is that the pill comes with a warning label that reads: cannot be used in patients who have an excessive amount of fur. May cause permanent balding patches and or turn fur a bright, cheerful, glow-in-the-dark sunshine yellow color. May cause rapid tooth decay in patients who have fangs. Patients may experience severe diarrhea and vomiting. Patients should not take this if they have ever had angioedema (swelling of the face, eyes, mouth, tongue, throat, and neck. Kind of a bummer for werewolfs.*


----------



## gypsichic

lmao

the brightside is there is an anadote for the side effects


----------



## Spooklights

The bad news is there are side effects to the antidote.


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside the side effects are mild


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the darkside, the side effect is real stinky poop.
Which then, your Great Uncle Fredrick McFurrball proceeds to role in,
thus ruining your Werewolf Academy graduation party.


----------



## HibLaGrande

on the bright side...you didn't lake the people at your party anyway.


----------



## TipoDeemin

On the darkside, the people at your party tell everyone about what happened, because they don't like you, either.


----------



## HibLaGrande

On the bright side, they won't be back to borrow your hedge trimmer.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

On the dark side, your...ahem...hedge...hasn't been trimmed in a while.


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside hedgetrimming isn't needed this month


----------



## six_feetdown

on the darkside because it burnt down


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the brightside, you never liked your hedges anyways


----------



## Death's Door

On the darkside - It kept the privacy between you and your neighbor who runs around naked to pick up his paper from the sidewalk everyday and he's 80 years old!! !!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside, it wasn't your granddad!


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside it is your wife's grandfather


----------



## grapegrl

On the bright side...well...he's got the body of a 70-year old!


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside he still looks like he needs ironed


----------



## Death's Door

On the brightside he comes from a long line of great genes so he looks Hugh Jackman.


----------



## HibLaGrande

on the dark side he acts Like Peter Allen.


----------



## Mr Unpleasant

On the bright side, his name isn't in the obituaries....yet.


----------



## HibLaGrande

on the dark side...it will be some day.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*On the bright side...when someday comes you are the main beneficiary of his will.*


----------



## HibLaGrande

on the darkside...all he left you has debt.


----------



## six_feetdown

on the brightside he gave you a winning lottery ticket


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside now many long lost relatives have come out of the woodwork and are calling you day and night asking for money


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*On the bright side you can afford to get an unlisted number.
*


----------



## HibLaGrande

on the dark side...I've been writing that number on the bathroom stalls at every truck stop I find.


----------



## TipoDeemin

On the bright side, you've made a lot of new friends and met many interesting people you would never have talked to, otherwise.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

On the darkside,one of your new friends is a goat wrangler.And is lusting after your pet goat.


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside, the so called 'goat wrangler' is NOT Mr. FE


----------



## TearyThunder

On the darkside it's his brother and he's just like him.


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside he has a good sense of humor


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*On the darkside, he tends to laugh at the most inappropriate moments​*


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside he can juggle


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*On the darkside, he juggles goat heads​*


----------



## gypsichic

lol

on the brightside juggling goatheads makes him lots of money


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*On the darkside, he spends the money on pink thongs with polka dots that he puts on the goat heads​*


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside he doesn't wear the pink thongs


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*On the darkside, he wears lime green ones with purple stripes ​*


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside, his flip flops match his thong


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*On the darkside, he has very hairy feet​*


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside he doesn't have a hairy back


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*On the darkside, he has zits all over his back​*


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside those are curable


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside, most of those are boils...Hey, did I say that?


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*On the brightside, he likes how they ooze​*


----------



## gypsichic

on the brightside he seeks medical help for his condition


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

on the darkside they've moved to my bottom


----------



## gypsichic

lmao............OMG!!!

on the brightside they have 12 step programs for folks like you


----------



## Death's Door

on the darkside there is no help available for this situation!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*On the bright side he has been offered a lucrative contract with a famous freak show.*


----------



## TearyThunder

On the darkside he can't have anymore beer as long as he is in the contract since they want sober freaks. lol


----------



## Wyatt Furr

on the brightside, he meets a hot chick at an A.A. meeting


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside, that hot chick is psycho


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside, she's still hot!


----------



## trishaanne

On the darkside, he discovers that this hot chick was once a guy!


----------



## grapegrl

On the bright side, he decides he really doesn't care about the hot "chick"'s past!


----------



## trishaanne

On the darkside, in a moment of intimacy, he discovers that the surgery has not been completed and she is still "part man"


----------



## Death's Door

On the brightside, he's willing to try anything once.


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*On the darkside, there was no lubricant around​*


----------



## HibLaGrande

on the bright side he was the top.


----------



## Death's Door

On the darkside he could get leg cramps.


----------



## grapegrl

On the bright side, his leg was the only thing that got a cramp in it!


----------



## gypsichic

on the darkside - nothin' kills the mood like leg cramps


----------



## Death's Door

On the brightside he could have good circulation in his legs and anything else.


----------



## Bodybagging

On the darkside, He cringes as he hears the word SWITCH!!!!!!


----------



## HibLaGrande

LOL,

On the bright side, I'm not in the room.


----------



## trishaanne

on the dark side, the video has been programmed into your computer so each time you turn it on thats what you see


----------



## DeathTouch

But on the bright side you just got a new software that detects programs like that, so it just deleted it.


----------



## Hellrazor

on the darkside, everytime you delete it, it also eats up some of your RAM.... soon you will be needing a bigger stick...lol


----------



## Omega

On the bright side the bigger stick you purchase is nigh inpenetrable!


----------



## bodybagged

On the darkside that BIG stcik just might penetrate you! lol.


----------



## HibLaGrande

on the bright side bodybagged just said Big stick and penetrate.


----------



## bodybagged

On the dark side, I'm thinkin I meant it how you meant it! LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

On the brightside, I'm glad I didn't say that!


----------



## Death's Door

On the darkside - you were probably thinking it! :devil:


----------



## bodybagged

On the brightside, ........... I'm not shure there is a brightside to bein a perv. lol.


----------



## HibLaGrande

On the darkside *I'm* sure that there is a bright side to being a perv.


----------



## bodybagged

On the bright side, Bodybagging loves it so I can get away with it. lol.


----------



## HibLaGrande

On the darkside...hmmmm....... on the not so dark side.......no tht's not right.......on the lighter shade of greyside.....uhhh....well??? you got me stumped.


----------



## bodybagged

On the brightside, don't feel bad I do that to everybody! lol.


----------



## Bodybagging

on the darkside, I have to live with it on a daily basis!


----------



## Bodybagging

On the brightside, I LIKE IT!


----------



## Death's Door

On the darkside, it could drive you crazy :googly:


----------



## bodybagged

On the brightside, it does. Where do you think he gets his ideas for dead girls? lol.


----------



## Halloween Jokes

On the darkside, there are many lame Halloween jokes that will kill you inside!


----------

